# Too Much Pressure!!! Canister Explosion!!!



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a coralife 24 gpd ro system under my display that fills my top-off tank and also a tank for making water changes. The system has float valves of course. I've gone through a couple shut-off valves and was begining to suspect that my house's water pressure was too much for the RO system. I never checked the pressure and did not install a pressure regulator. Today I got further evidence that I need to address the high pressure situation. There was a loud crack sound and water gushing out of the front doors of my tank stand!!!! The first canister(white sediment) in my "pureflo II" had cracked with amazing force!! 

Where can I find a replacement canister that closely matches (height at least) the other canister from coralife(carbon)??????


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

home depot MIGHT have em but you need a pressure gauge. Most people need booster pumps, I know my supply to my RO is at 85psi.

If I researched right I think yours is a 60psi unit and has a 1 year warranty on it. 
You might have this already but here it is again
http://www.marineandreef.com/v/vspfiles/pdf/CorROtwostage.pdf


----------

